# Suggest some similar music



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive recently started listening to some jazz like George Benson, Herbie Hancock, and Wes Montgomery, but I dont know which musicians to listen to. Suggest some songs/artists?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Larry Carlton
Pat Metheny

are a couple I listen to.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Joe Pass
Herb Ellis
Django Reinhardt

Some fusion players:

John Abercrombie
Al DiMeola (or Return to Forever)
John Mclaughlin
Bill Connors
Larry Coryell
Phillipe Catherine

I suggest you go back and listen to all the Louis Armstrong records you can find regardless of what kind of music you are into now.:bow:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd concentrate on the guys that are masters of phrasing and voice leading...really helps getting the ears tuned to what's to come.

adding to a great list:

Pat Martino
Kenny Burrell
Charlie Christian

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Robben Ford!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Visit Pandora.com


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Ive recently started listening to some jazz like George Benson, Herbie Hancock, and Wes Montgomery, but I dont know which musicians to listen to. Suggest some songs/artists?


Start with some compilation CD's which are not hard to find in the jazz idiom
That way you'll have a broad starting point and then you can refine when you hear artists that interest you.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ya gotta love Leon Redbone , great baritone ! :food-smiley-004: 

Cheers 
FZ1


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

*Lenny Breau* is a must for any serious affectionado of the guitar! You should checkout some of the clips on Youtube. The guy is simply amazing to watch and listen to!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Coltrane is a must in my book. And definately set up Pandora for Jazz.


----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

ummm david torn, eivind aarset, nils petter molvaer, jan garbarek, terje rypdal, squarepusher (music is rotted one note), b.l.u.e, polytown, mahavishnu orchestra, tony williams lifetime, ornette coleman, dolphy yada yada yada.... any of the above will sufficiently blow your mind.


----------

